# Rumors about extended deer season



## take'em (Oct 8, 2006)

I have been hearing rumors about the ND Game and Fish having a possible extension to the deer rifle season because the harvest numbers weren't that high. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah, we hear it every year, not gonna happen.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

They have extended the season I do believe twice in the last 30 years that I remember. One time they extended the season for part of the state back when we had a 10 1/2 day season and a good portion of the state got hit with a major snow storm. Even then they did not open the entire state. The other was for does only two years ago because of the delayed harvest on row crops.

With the nice weather, high % of corn off, there really is not any reason to extend it to increase the harvest especially since many units are reporting lower deer numbers than we have seen a a while. This is a good thing, but in some units I do believe the G&F from the last meeting I was at feel the corner has been turned or can be turned.

There are still some problem units, but access is the issue in those and until the commercial operations decide to open up access they will remain problem units as there is not much the G&F can do even with doe tags still available in them!

We hear the extension of the season every year, but it takes a lot for them to do so. Part is the consideration to the landowners on pressure as well as other open hunting seasons.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Put the rifle away for another year. No they will not extend the gun season this year! Harvest numbers were good or better then average.

If you still have concurrent antlerless tags I suggest you fill them with a muzzleloader or bow.


----------



## take'em (Oct 8, 2006)

I already filled my tag. I am glad that they are not going to extend it so that I can feel safe out the pheasant hunting again. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

us illinois people just had a third shotgun season this weekend


----------

